# Flash-Video (in DIV) via html ausblenden



## ollisimon (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein dringendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Flash-Video in meine html Seite eingebunden (über die Einfügen-Funktion von Dreamweaver).
Es funktioniert auch die DIV mit dem Video per Link auszublenden, aber der Ton des Flash Videos läuft weiter...?

Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Ich will per Link, oder Button das Flash-Video schließen!

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

willst du das Video nur ausblenden, oder kann es auch komplett entfernt werden?
Falls Letzteres, kannst du es über die Javascript-Methode  *removeChild()* komplett aus dem Dokument entfernen, es sollte dann auch nichts mehr zu Hören sein.

Falls Ersteres, müsstest du den Film zusätzlich noch stoppen, das ginge per PausePlay() oder StopPlay() , glaube ich, die Leute im Flash-Forum wissen das aber sicher genauer


----------

